# can hp touchpad run ps2 emulator?



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

hello guys i am wondering if touchpad have the potential to run/handle ps2 emulator when this release


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

drgci said:


> hello guys i am wondering if touchpad have the potential to run/handle ps2 emulator when this release


i think touchpad can do this
adreno 220 have the same power in sgx543mp2 without overclock . as apple said sgx543mp2 is two times faster than tegra 3
dont forget 2.157 ghz and gpu 320 mhz oc
so i think the touchpad can handle ps3 games








hey who will release ps2 emulateur


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

coppolla said:


> i think touchpad can do this
> adreno 220 have the same power in sgx543mp2 without overclock . as apple said sgx543mp2 is two times faster than tegra 3
> dont forget 2.157 ghz and gpu 320 mhz oc
> so i think the touchpad can handle ps3 games
> ...


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

drgci said:


>


16 aug 2012


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

coppolla said:


> i think touchpad can do this
> adreno 220 have the same power in sgx543mp2 without overclock . as apple said sgx543mp2 is two times faster than tegra 3
> dont forget 2.157 ghz and gpu 320 mhz oc
> so i think the touchpad can handle ps3 games
> ...


No. The HP Touchpad Cannot effectively emulate PS2 games (and neither can an iPad or Tegra 3 device) The power of the system performing the emulation must be exponentially greater than the system being emulated. This heralds true for almost every situation, except that where we have two devices with *very* similar architecture and similar calls to built in functions (For example, the PSP had no hardware PlayStation emulator, and was not powerful enough to emulate the calls however the two devices had similar processor architecture and nearly every PlayStation specific call had a PSP equivalent) This will NEVER be the case with a portable device since the PS2 had a completely proprietary hardware infrastructure (unlike the PlayStation)

Furthermore, on the content of that video. The person who posted that on Youtube clearly has downs. That README file is in the SDL subdirectory of PCSX2's source code. In other words, its the readme for SDL's port to Android - not PCSX2's port to Android. Proof:
http://code.google.com/p/pcsx2/source/browse/trunk/3rdparty/SDL-1.3.0-5387/README.android?r=4337

Pay attention to the part where it says /trunk/*3rdparty/SDL*


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> No. The HP Touchpad Cannot effectively emulate PS2 games (and neither can an iPad or Tegra 3 device) The power of the system performing the emulation must be exponentially greater than the system being emulated. This heralds true for almost every situation, except that where we have two devices with *very* similar architecture and similar calls to built in functions (For example, the PSP had no hardware PlayStation emulator, and was not powerful enough to emulate the calls however the two devices had similar processor architecture and nearly every PlayStation specific call had a PSP equivalent) This will NEVER be the case with a portable device since the PS2 had a completely proprietary hardware infrastructure (unlike the PlayStation)
> 
> Furthermore, on the content of that video. The person who posted that on Youtube clearly has downs. That README file is in the SDL subdirectory of PCSX2's source code. In other words, its the readme for SDL's port to Android - not PCSX2's port to Android. Proof:
> http://code.google.c....android?r=4337
> ...


This. Modern PCs are just now getting to a point where we can emulate the PS2 well. Is it possible, can it be made to run? Well, technically yes. But if such an emulator does appear good luck getting it to run at even a quarter of the intended speed.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

My *desktop* can barely run PS2 emulators well, and it has 6 gigs of ram and a dedicated videocard. The PS2 was possibly one of the worst-designed consoles ever released and it was a nightmare to program for, similarly making it a nightmare to emulate.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Possibly you could do it via Splashtop? I don't know. I've played games on the Wii emulator on my Touchpad via Splashtop.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Aganar said:


> My *desktop* can barely run PS2 emulators well, and it has 6 gigs of ram and a dedicated videocard. The PS2 was possibly one of the worst-designed consoles ever released and it was a nightmare to program for, similarly making it a nightmare to emulate.


I'm referencing the last sentence here. It wasn't exactly a pain to program for. The SDK for it was quite extensive (not to mention expensive, the later released Linux kit and Linux SDK for the PS2 was much less in depth and the hacked up dev toolchain was a mess because everything was proprietary), and so was the documentation of all of its native features. The issue was it didn't have a lot of extravagant features or any post processing filters. The impact this had on development for the console is very clear, and it just so happened to bring both positives and negatives from both a development and marketing standpoint. Look at launch date games like Quake 3 Arena or Dark Cloud, and compare them to later games like .hack//G.U. and Dark Cloud 2. The difference in graphics and intricacy is huge - and its not because the development platform got more powerful - the developers learned new tricks it increased the longevity of the PS2 threefold easily.

The issue with running a PS2 emulator directly on any other device is exactly as I said before - we don't have the documentation of the internal functionality of the PS2's hardware processors available - AT ALL. It was almost completely proprietary and is still closed-source. For example - yes the PS2 did have a Mipsel (little endian) main processor die, but also on that processing chip was VU0 and VU1 (vector processors) and a Math Coprocessor and that whole package became known as the "Emotion Engine". And instead of having a normal GPU the PS2 had the "Graphics Synthesizer" which was completely Sony Tech. The whole console was whacky internally.


----------



## Mgamerz (Feb 15, 2012)

To run an emulator reliably the processor would have to be fast enough to translate assembly code for PowerPC.. err mips (that was PS2 right?) Into x86 or arm, and you are a longggggg ways off for ARM. It would be 3+ executions just for one Mips instruction, plus the GPU... and other devices. Essentially its an interpreter.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G using Tapatalk on AT&T, the company that disappoints me so much that I have to use my tapatalk signature to tell everyone


----------

